# minissdp.c:132: error: bind(udp): Address already in use



## PacketMan (Dec 21, 2020)

So I have net/minidlna and multimedia/emby-server installed and life is grand. I have been able to run DLNA on both programs simultaneously but somewhere along the way recently that broke. I now get these messages when the 2nd of two programs start up and try to run DLNA.


```
[2020/12/21 18:34:32] minissdp.c:132: error: bind(udp): Address already in use
[2020/12/21 18:34:32] minissdp.c:85: error: setsockopt(udp, IP_ADD_MEMBERSHIP): Bad file descriptor
[2020/12/21 18:34:32] minissdp.c:199: warn: Failed to add multicast membership for address 10.128.128.101
[2020/12/21 18:34:32] minissdp.c:849: error: connect("/var/run/minissdpd.sock"): No such file or directory[2020/12/21 18:34:32] minidlna.c:1167: fatal: Failed to connect to MiniSSDPd. EXITING
```

I see what is happening but what can I change so that both can run DLNA on both programs simultaneously? And maybe someday I install a third program and want it to DLNA.  Neither miniDLNA nor Emby allow me to configure any multicast membership options.  Notice that miniDLNA is trying to connect to net/minissdpd, but it fails because its not installed. Neither Emby nor miniDLNA installs it as a dependency.

My questions are:
Will the installation of minissdpd resolve that issue?
Is minissdpd configurable?
Is there another way to get miniDLNA to play nice?

I'm reading some hacks online but they are dated 2008 and for FreeBSD version 7.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 22, 2020)

minissdp.c is a part of the code of both softwares, they use minissdp as a library, it's a not a dependency.

I don't know how to make two programs on the same host listen on the same UDP port. I'm surprised it once worked.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 23, 2020)

Emrion said:


> I'm surprised it once worked.


Yep, worked for a few years actually. Oh well, its not the end of the world.


----------

